
CGRP: A new era for migraine treatment - amelius
https://www.health.harvard.edu/blog/cgrp-new-era-migraine-treatment-2018030513315
======
sametmax
Decades of migraines. I know know now that mines are directly related to my
diet, although stress, breathing, posture, sleep, screen time and lack of
exercice are all aggravating factors.

But food is the trigger. Regular important quantity of sugar or milk can
trigger it. A huge meal as well. Something very hard to digest aw well.

But here is what prevented me make the link between food and my head exploding
for all those years: it can takes up to 48h between the trigger consumption
and the start lf the pain. Also, the trigger is the straw breaking the camel
back, but it can take some time to eat again and again the same thing before
reaching the tippung point.

Once I realized that, a diet journal was enough to notice trends and
understand what my body reacted to.

I don't think all migraines are food related, but it's worth investigating
given the handicap real migraines are in ones life.

------
jefft
My wife is a lifelong migraine sufferer and these anti-CGRP drugs really seem
to be working (fingers crossed). She'd literally tried everything and had
given up. Virtual high-five to these researchers

------
DoreenMichele
I wish they would focus more on what causes these symptoms rather than on pain
control.

I began having migraines in my early thirties. My mother was a long time
sufferer. Coincidentally, a few months before I began having them, she told me
birth control pills had caused hers. I was having them the three weeks of the
month that I took the pill and not having them the week I was off the pill to
menstruate.

When I went for a refill, they didn't have my usual brand available. My
headaches temporarily went away, but soon came back. With this additional
piece of evidence, I concluded the pill was indeed the most likely cause.

I informed my husband that I would complete the pill packets I had on hand, I
think three months worth, but I wasn't getting my prescription renewed. So we
had three months to come up with some other birth control method.

I went off the pill and the headaches promptly cleared up.

I'm sure there are myriad different things that can cause a combination of
headache and nausea. If you can figure out the cause for the person in
question and treat that, it's a vastly superior solution to pain management
type approaches.

Also, the light and noise sensitivity mentioned in the article is something I
successfully treat as a symptom of magnesium deficiency by upping my
consumption of magnesium rich foods. I routinely get such symptoms following
fever or vomiting and they are readily cleared up by improving my magnesium
status.

I didn't invent that solution. I learned it from an internet forum. It has
worked consistently for me for years.

------
parski
I used to have migranes every two weeks on average but they stopped when I
switched from a western diet to pure vegetarian ("vegan") diet some time in
May last year. I'm not 100% certain it's the diet (how could I be?) but I
can't ignore the causality.

------
tetra_proxy
I am really interested in how this progresses, as someone who has migraines
it'll be great to have another option vs what's currently available.

------
derefr
So... do we know why CGRP exists in the brain in the first place? What is its
function? Why is it released, and what does it accomplish?

~~~
tsomctl
> CGRP has been shown to activate the mitogen-activated protein kinases
> (MAPKs), which are phosphorylated in some tissues following CGRP activation.
> This can lead to the proliferation of gingival fibroblasts (215), via PKA-
> dependent and -independent pathways (214). CGRP can protect cultured
> vascular smooth muscle cells from oxidative stress-induced apoptosis by a
> signaling pathway involving activation of extracellular signal-regulated
> kinase 1/2 (ERK1/2) and p38 MAPKs (354).

([https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4187032/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4187032/))

To simplify, migraines are a result of oxidative stress, and CGRP helps reduce
oxidative stress. Seems a bit reckless to me to be decreasing CGRP

Anecdotally, while I've never had a proper migraine (but my mom does
occasionally), I used to get terrible headaches. I've completely eliminated
this by eating an anti inflammatory diet and taking a collagen supplement.
Glycine is the main amino acid in collagen, many (most?) people are deficient,
and is used to make glutathione, you body's natural antioxidant and detoxer.

------
yandrypozo
The only thing that makes me survive migraines is marijuana, I've tried a ton
medicament and all of them make you feel dumb or sleepy, with a good hybrid
weed you can do almost anything.

~~~
Akinato
Good weed, a dark cold room, and some white noise like a shower running. Best
cures I've found so far.

I've never found the current drugs more helpful than a Tylenol.

------
alottafunchata
I read this as "GDPR: A new era for migraine treatment"

I need a vacation!

~~~
YUMad
Thx4blog.

